
He Predicted Trump’s Win in 2016. Now He’s Ready to Call 2020 - monalisauzi
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/05/opinion/2020-election-prediction-allan-lichtman.html
======
passthejoe
I don't want to watch the video. Who's going to win? Also, hiding "news" in
videos nobody wants to watch is annoying.

~~~
monalisauzi
Biden, sorry. Meant to add a comment to that effect immediately because I
totally agree! But it was close. Biden 7 keys and Trump 6, largely attributed
to COVID-related economic downturns, political unrest, and Trump's lack of
universal charisma.

